# Pleco bad for plants??



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I was considering trying to find a LARGE pleco to add to my pygo tank in the hopes that it would help me alleviate my algae issues. However, in the course of doing some research I read on one site that "plecos will often eat live plants"








Is this true, if so I'm staying away from plecos....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My plecos never ate plants but when they get big they uprooted many plants all the time so i change the plecos with many Gyrinocheilus Aymonieri (Indian algae eater) They are great algae eaters and they grow up to 25cm but not as quickly as the common plecos....


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> My plecos never ate plants but when they get big they uprooted many plants all the time so i change the plecos with many Gyrinocheilus Aymonieri (Indian algae eater) They are great algae eaters and they grow up to 25cm but not as quickly as the common plecos....


 Ok, maybe I'll try those, thanks Jim!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

yes some eat live plants, but who really cares... the grow back anyways...

You can always get a pleco that doesn't eat plants.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

It is true that some larger Pleco's may uproot plants due to their swim-habits, but furthermore some are indeed herbivores.
As the Loricariidae as a whole have become a mess, it is very hard to pin-point anything on what species that will relish on your plants and who won't, but most Hypostomus and Glyptoperichtys are reputed as good algae-controllers. Sadly they may grow somewhat carnivorous (scavenging) with age/size.

I have had some good results with Glyptoperichtys Gibbiceps, still the best commonly available algae-controllers are Ancistrus, but in a large tank they may not make much of themselves.

I can only recommend that you look into some specific litterature on the subject, or perhaps contact me for eventual info on specific species, you're wellcome.


----------

